# Coronavirus Passports



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

They called us crazy conspiracy thinkers for saying there won't be a corona passport, and they won't take away your rights if you don't get the vaccine, well.

Not a conspiracy just facts-

spain-

Spain Intends To Keep A Register of People Who Refuse Vaccination.

The Spanish Minister of Health, Salvador Illa, said on Monday, Dec. 28, that the Spanish authorities will keep a register of people refusing to be vaccinated against Covid-19. The data will be shared with other European countries but will not be made public, he said. In an interview with the television channel La Sexta, Salvador Illa again stressed that the vaccination against the coronavirus, which began on Sunday, Dec. 27, in Spain as in many other EU countries, would not be made compulsory.

With regard to people who will not want to be vaccinated, "what we are going to do is a register which, moreover, will be shared with other European countries", he continued, specifying that he was referring "to the people to whom were offered (to be vaccinated) and who, quite simply, refused it."

"This is not a document that will be made public," he said, adding that this file would be prepared "with the greatest respect for data protection."

According to the latest study published last Monday by the Center for Sociological Investigation (CIS), a government-run polling institute, the proportion of Spaniards who do not want to be vaccinated has dropped dramatically, from 47% in November to 28 % in December. During the same period, the percentage of Spaniards who said they were ready to receive the vaccine increased from 36.8% to 40.5%.

Green Passes in Development to Allow Negative Test Brits Into Pubs, Schools and Work.

Spain, the Uk and France are all working on a 'Green Pass' system that will allow vaccinated people access to large events like football matches or concerts etc. An EU Green Pass looks likely to be developed soon that would be valid in all member states.

Green Passes in Development to Allow Negative Test Brits Into Pubs, Schools and Work.

According to a new report, Covid 'passports' which would allow Brits testing negative for coronavirus to go to pubs, schools and work are now in development. Firms have been given the government go-ahead with contracts agreed to begin exploratory work.

Also in development is a smartphone app that will boast a QR code - allowing people to instantly prove they do not have the deadly coronavirus. A Department of Health source explained the scheme was still in its infancy - and said the system was not going to be introduced imminently.

Anti-vax starting to look like the new judes of the WW2?

Just a little update guys this been uploaded 6 hours ago. Its a article about the corona passport as I said it probably won't only be for flying. Listen closely.

[article](https://abc7.com/covid-vaccine-passport-travel-coronavirus-tests-commonpass/9128169/)

-Several companies and technology groups have begun developing smartphone apps or systems for individuals to upload details of their COVID-19 tests and vaccinations, creating digital credentials that could be shown in order to enter concert venues, stadiums, movie theaters, offices, or even countries.-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

The number of the beast?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If people dont start pushing back we are, as @Denton says, doomed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> If people dont start pushing back we are, as @Denton says, doomed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm one ahead of you - I'm drinking up already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You didn't think they wouldn't milk this China bug crap for all it was worth, did ya? They are not done by a long shot.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If Trump is out of office it will be all over. No more reason to punish the general public and kill the economy. 

Ole joe will be the greatest POS ever once they open things up and let the economy boom. Trump will be blamed for the fall.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> If people dont start pushing back we are, as @Denton says, doomed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's too late we are all doomed. CPC is at the gate as well as in the belly of that giant wooden horse The West welcomed in to our "liberal democracies" 30 years ago. We should have dealt with problem after Tiananmen Square. We are all dead men walking just most people don't know it yet. Very dark days ahead.

Godspeed


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

CapitalKane49p said:


> It's too late we are all doomed. CPC is at the gate as well as in the belly of that giant wooden horse


should make target acquisition quicker and easier....


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

I feel like the only way to be free now is to go live in the woods. 

Yes, we are going to be treated like the Jews in WWII. 

Why do we have to have governments anyway? They're just thugs that we pay for protection. Like the mafia.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

smokeyquartz said:


> Why do we have to have governments anyway? They're just thugs that we pay for protection. Like the mafia.


It is impossible to not have a government. Even if everyone in this country agreed to it and stayed true to not having one, a foreign government would simply march in and be our de facto government. There ya go.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> I'm one ahead of you - I'm drinking up already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

smokeyquartz said:


> I feel like the only way to be free now is to go live in the woods.
> 
> Yes, we are going to be treated like the Jews in WWII.
> 
> Why do we have to have governments anyway? They're just thugs that we pay for protection. Like the mafia.


I think you mean, "Why do we have to have Bureaucrats?" Governments are essential, Bureaucrats are not.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@KUSA
I know you're correct. The "weapons of mass destruction" have made that the case.

I think we need to create a nation within this nation. Because free people can't co-exist with people who think your body is theirs to control and make choices on and that they are entitled to restrict your movements or activities.

We need to create legal communities with our own rules that are separate from the US - like how the Amish are. I'd love to move to such a community and be totally self-sufficient and separate from this nutcase land called the USSA.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

smokeyquartz said:


> @KUSA
> I know you're correct. The "weapons of mass destruction" have made that the case.
> 
> I think we need to create a nation within this nation. Because free people can't co-exist with people who think your body is theirs to control and make choices on and that they are entitled to restrict your movements or activities.
> ...


How about we just go with the Greatest Political Document Ever...The Constitution Of These United States of America?


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@Slippy

Yes. It's perfect when it's followed. But our current government isn't following it at all, and that's why I call this country the "USSA" now.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

smokeyquartz said:


> @Slippy
> 
> Yes. It's perfect when it's followed. But our current government isn't following it at all, and that's why I call this country the "USSA" now.


Now you see the great circle. It's inescapable. The only thing we can do it fight for the lesser of how many evils are out there. I leave you with this to ponder.

The best government is a benevolent tyranny tempered by an occasional assassination.

Voltaire


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> It's too late we are all doomed. CPC is at the gate as well as in the belly of that giant wooden horse The West welcomed in to our "liberal democracies" 30 years ago. We should have dealt with problem after Tiananmen Square. We are all dead men walking just most people don't know it yet. Very dark days ahead.
> 
> Godspeed


Maybe so. But I'll die in a pile of brass taking as many of them with me as I can.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> I'm one ahead of you - I'm drinking up already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, now see...this is a true listener! Cheers to you my friend.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> How about we just go with the Greatest Political Document Ever...The Constitution Of These United States of America?


We can do that if we also commit to hanging any politician that does not follow it. We may have to plant new forests to have an ample supply of hanging trees.....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Maybe so. But I'll die in a pile of brass taking as many of them with me as I can.


Be like the Count on Sesame Street: "One slant-eyed bastard down, ha ha ha, two, two slant-eyed bastards down, ha ha ha, three, three slant-eyed bastards down, ha ha ha..... I love to count!"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All Governments, no matter how well intended, corrupt themselves absolutely.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> I'm one ahead of you - I'm drinking up already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fang, thought I would solicit your worldview.... My wife and I just tested positive with a rapid test and the lab test has been sent off for verification as per the approximately 70 false rapid test results. She works in the OR in a sterilized environment at a local hospital and other than that our only "social" excursions have been a trip to Hooters for those damn good buffalo shrimp, and our 30-year-old son home for Christmas, who has no symptoms. He has gone home and I have a 21-year-old daughter at home doing her now mandated online master's program.

To the point.... they recommeded us to a local entity for a new technology that included an infusion treatment that supposedly neutralized the virus. You heard of this?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Fang, thought I would solicit your worldview.... My wife and I just tested positive with a rapid test and the lab test has been sent off for verification as per the approximately 70 false rapid test results. She works in the OR in a sterilized environment at a local hospital and other than that our only "social" excursions have been a trip to Hooters for those damn good buffalo shrimp, and our 30-year-old son home for Christmas, who has no symptoms. He has gone home and I have a 21-year-old daughter at home doing her now mandated online master's program.
> 
> To the point.... they recommeded us to a local entity for a new technology that included an infusion treatment that supposedly neutralized the virus. You heard of this?


Supposedly the Russians have developed an injectable that will neutralize the virus, that is all I know.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Fang, thought I would solicit your worldview.... My wife and I just tested positive with a rapid test and the lab test has been sent off for verification as per the approximately 70 false rapid test results. She works in the OR in a sterilized environment at a local hospital and other than that our only "social" excursions have been a trip to Hooters for those damn good buffalo shrimp, and our 30-year-old son home for Christmas, who has no symptoms. He has gone home and I have a 21-year-old daughter at home doing her now mandated online master's program.
> 
> To the point.... they recommeded us to a local entity for a new technology that included an infusion treatment that supposedly neutralized the virus. You heard of this?


Firstly, don't panic. You may have a disease. If you do and you have no underlying issues and the right side of 80 you will be fine. 
Rapid tests do test positive if you have also had anything acidic just before the test (the infamous coke positive test?). 
My experience is this is a chesty flu like illness. 
I've not been following any non-pharmaceutical therapy other than CPAP. 
I'd be interested to know more about this therapy so I can look into it more.

Tell me more about this Hooters? Is it chicken or owl?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Firstly, don't panic. You may have a disease. If you do and you have no underlying issues and the right side of 80 you will be fine.
> Rapid tests do test positive if you have also had anything acidic just before the test (the infamous coke positive test?).
> My experience is this is a chesty flu like illness.
> I've not been following any non-pharmaceutical therapy other than CPAP.
> ...


All I know is that I (we) were referred and would receive a call if we met certain qualifying criteria. The infusion is supposed to neutralize the virus. The facility name is GSMC Coronavirus Ab Infusion Clinic in Longview Texas. 903.315.4429.

My wife has headaches and seems ill. I am just a little sluggish. Now... to the buffalo shrimp. The Hooters restaurant chain has long been known for cute little gals in short shorts, serving chicking wings in a sports bar environment. I skip the wings and only rarely stare at the short shorts since my wife is usually with me, my true love is the breaded shrimp basked in hot sauce, and you get to decide on the degree of heat ( I am talking about the hot sauce and not the short shorts).


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think this is the therapy they use. It's on the FDA site

https://www.fda.gov/media/143892/download

Looks promising.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Surprise!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

